# Larry Brown bashes Iverson!!!!!!!!!!!



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Some Philly reporter at the press conference today asked Brown what he though about the criticism he is currently receiving in Philly. He stated "Ask my players about my commitment. I was there everyday for practice and for the games--and I was there on time." The whole crowd just gasped and oooohed. Brown just smiled.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

At least he's not lying. How about a link, BTW?

Idiots in Philly? <strike>How about idiot from (insert where you're from here). </strike> ( Even though you add a smiley, it is borderline attacking another poster. The mods will see it and fix it.) :laugh:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Who cares! Larry Brown has been a quitter long before Iverson was in the NBA. He also had a bad habit of leaving his college programs on probation.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

He didn't exactly call out Iverson, but it was a classy way of putting that out there if that's what Larry ment.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

I am an idiot for agreeing with Larry Brown? The Philly fans need to start pointing their fingers at Iverson. I do not how any of you can be a fan of that punk. Maybe idiot was too strong a word, if I offended any Philly fans, sorry.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I'm sure Larry Brown thinks he was ever so "clever" with his little pronouncement.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

.? He has joked several times about Iverson missing practice, I dont think he was "calling him out". 

I am a fan of Iverson because I respect a guy who on the court is 6'0 tall and does things unimaginable, the way he plays amazes me.

Off the court the guy has problems, but other then showing up late, he looked as if he was going away from them. 

I dont think there is any fire left between AI and Larry, they will be back together soon anyway, for the summer qualifiers.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

I guess I can respect what AI does on the court. But what he does off of it prevents Philly from winning anything of signifigance. He needs to change.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*



> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> I guess I can respect what AI does on the court. But what he does off of it prevents Philly from winning anything of signifigance. He needs to change.


 Help me out here, aren't games won and loss on the court? Do you not play the entire game on the court. If you are going to say its a distraction I will have to disagree with you, because he has never been one to have a bad game because of someting off the court. He goes out and gives whatever he has, Keith Van Horn not showing up, that kept us from winning anything of signifigance, Aaron McKie not playing like he did 2 years ago, that kept us from winning anything of signifigance. And of course the Pistons executing better, and being the better team, that kept us from winning anything of signifigance.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I love watching Iverson play. I'm glad I don't have to be his coach or boss, though.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> But what he does off of it prevents Philly from winning anything of signifigance.


Please enlighten us all on how this could happen


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Do you not understand the signifigance of "practice." Now I'm no Sam Smith and if I am wrong about Iverson let me know. But his little practice tirade made me lose all respect for the man.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Do you not understand the signifigance of "practice." Now I'm no Sam Smith and if I am wrong about Iverson let me know. But his little practice tirade made me lose all respect for the man.


HIs practice tirade was over a year ago. Iverson no matter what Larry Brown wants to say or not and B. King confirmed this the other day is that he missed practice 4 times the enitre season. His practice habits were never in question this season at all.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Do you not understand the signifigance of "practice." Now I'm no Sam Smith and if I am wrong about Iverson let me know. But his little practice tirade made me lose all respect for the man.


Some players are different. The greatest WINNER of all time, Bill Russell almost NEVER practiced! Red Auerbach told the team there were 2 sets of rules. One for the team and one set for Russell!

Because he played nearly 48 minutes a game and was usually outweighed, and gave everything he had during the game, he didn't attend practices other than to shoot some free throws.

His teammates knew that he literally left it ALL on the floor and did not complain, as he covered their butts so many times when they missed their defensive assignments that they were just glad to have him play at as close to 100% - during the game.

As Bill Said - "Practice, exhibition games, and all star games are not about winning. All I care about is the WIN. I show up for the games, I give all I have and that seems to be enough..."


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Some players are different. The greatest WINNER of all time, Bill Russell almost NEVER practiced! Red Auerbach told the team there were 2 sets of rules. One for the team and one set for Russell!
> ...


Thankyou, I will add Charles Barkley to that list, if yo uread Jayson Williams book you will understand.

I dont think going to practice kept us from winning anything signifigant. The practice thing was in the past as BEEZ said, there was never an issue this year. 

I always thought the practice thing was quite humorous, because during a season, you dont do much in practice. The offseason is where its at. But I can understand why someone outside Philly can get this impression, Iverson does get a lot of bashing.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

of course there are significant differences between iverson and russell. 1, russell's celts won almost every year - i'm pretty certain russell's anti practicing habit began after the titles began. 2, his coach wasn't asking him to lead by example and practice hard. iverson hasn't won yet, and his coach was asking him as the leader of the team to lead by example. when you haven't won and you opt out of practice (without a free pass from the coach), you're not exactly showing the greatest committment to either the franchise or coach. iverson was making his own rules, with buy-in only from himself.

clearly, iverson made a greater effort this season though.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

You guys can't say that Iverson not taking practicing seriously isn't a big deal. Even if he did make it to most of the practices this year, I seriously doubt the man gave much effort out there, and I'm sure he still ducked weight training. If the guy had the competetive drive off the floor, then he'd be a much better player. The one thing the guy needs more than anything else is discipline, both on the court and off.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Some players are different. The greatest WINNER of all time, Bill Russell almost NEVER practiced! Red Auerbach told the team there were 2 sets of rules. One for the team and one set for Russell!


Russell won 11 titles. How many has Iverson won? Iverson is a great player, but totally undisciplined and everybody knows it. Brown didn't want to deal with it any more. Tubby Smith has said no thanks to the Philly coaching job, and so have several others (e.g. Van Gundy).

Maybe the Sixers ought to hire Iverson as the player coach, as the Celtics did with Russell. LOL LOL. Now that would be funny.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

About the whole practice thing, Russell didn't need to be able to shoot from the outside and he was not the center of the offense. That is why Iverson has to attend practices. That is the difference right there.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

If Larry Brown could coach as good as Allen Iverson can play ball, he'd still be in Philly and in the Finals.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> About the whole practice thing, Russell didn't need to be able to shoot from the outside and he was not the center of the offense. That is why Iverson has to attend practices. That is the difference right there.



Is this in response to TheRifleman's post???


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this in response to TheRifleman's post???


It is not a response towards any certain post but me just stating that practice for Iverson is important compared to Russell where he didn't have to worry about losing his touch from the outside.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Some players are different. The greatest WINNER of all time, Bill Russell almost NEVER practiced! Red Auerbach told the team there were 2 sets of rules. One for the team and one set for Russell!


If this is true, then Russell followed the rules set by his coach. And if AI had done the same, there would have been no problem.

Larry Brown gave AI his own sets of rules. But he did not just give AI free reign to do whatever the heck that he wanted. How could he?

AI was an hour late to the Sixer's elimination playoff game. Feel free to explain that one away, too.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> If this is true, then Russell followed the rules set by his coach. And if AI had done the same, there would have been no problem.
> ...


I totally agree with you here johnston797, but the fact remains while AI was late, it surely wasnt his fault they lost. And for anybody to try and put that on him is ridiculous. Like I said in another post. That would not have even been brought up if the Sixers had won


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

But that is the whole problem with Philly. They would have let it go. You guys wont win anything until AI changes his habits, which I believe he will.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> But that is the whole problem with Philly. They would have let it go. You guys wont win anything until AI changes his habits, which I believe he will.


You still havent proven or made me understand how him being late hindered them from anything? The season they went to the finals he was hardly at practice to. The point I'm trying to make is with practice or without pratice AI and the sixers wont win anything until he gets some other scorers and competent players around him


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

Larry Brown is the coach. It is his job to make sure Allan Iverson does what he is supposed too. If he didn't let AI get away with not showing up to practice (at all or on time) AI wouldn't do it.

I get sick and tired of NBA coaches and owners whining about these spoiled rich players not doing what they are told when they are the ones who made them that way.
It might be the way of the NBA right now but when you are the cause of something then you don't get to whine when someone takes advantage of that. (and that includes implied whining



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you here johnston797, but the fact remains while AI was late, it surely wasnt his fault they lost. And for anybody to try and put that on him is ridiculous. Like I said in another post. That would not have even been brought up if the Sixers had won


I disagree with this. Maybe if Allan had showed up to practice (isn't that were you learn the plays the team runs) then maybe AI and the Sixers would have possibly won a NBA title. I do agree he needs more people around him but just because AI is the Superstar of the team that doesn't mean he doesn't get part of the blame when the team loses regardless of how he plays.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*..*

The funniest story I heard was when Larry Brown implemented a Dress Code Policy. When he told everyone they all agreed. After the first game, AI is in his normal thugwear, as if there is no such dress code. So Larry Brown just forgets the entire thing, I thought that was quite humorous, as if Allen was controling Larry.

I still think that all of this stuff doesnt really matter, Allen is doing all that he can do, and more. I wouldnt expect him to do so much,but other players (Van Horn) did so poorly that he has to take all those shots at the end of the shot clock that kill his fg%. 

Sure his habits aren't good, but I blame the management for organizing this mess it will become.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> I disagree with this. Maybe if Allan had showed up to practice (isn't that were you learn the plays the team runs) then maybe AI and the Sixers would have possibly won a NBA title. I do agree he needs more people around him but just because AI is the Superstar of the team that doesn't mean he doesn't get part of the blame when the team loses regardless of how he plays.


I agree with what you are relaying, but honestly had he been in practice do the Sixers beat the Lakers. You would get a resounding HELL NO. but yes I do agree that if they win its showered upon him and if they lose it should be the same. Even if hes doing his part


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

I think Brown was just being sarcastic. It is still to be seen if that is the reason why he resigned.

As far AI practicing. I think for team chemistry it is very important but as a player AI does not need to practice at least everyday. AI was very much like Russell...they use up all their energy in the game they play in and need to recupirate. AI shouldn't have skipped practices that was his problem. He should have showed up noy neccessarily practice on the court because team chemistry is very important and by showing up it shows that you care about the team. That you are part of the team. I remember when I played sports in HS. If I was injured I would still attend practice just not participate so that I was part of the team. Also instructions and drills are often taught in practices. If AI doesn't practice on the court at least he can learn from the stands or spend that time watching tapes with assistant coaches.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> If Larry Brown could coach as good as Allen Iverson can play ball, he'd still be in Philly and in the Finals.



BINGO!!!! People love to find something, anything to knock AI, since they can't knock his game. He comes to "work", regardless of who they put around him, AND no matter at what cost to his BODY. How many players can say THAT. But, they come to practice and THEY don't have a ring either.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

People do you know what were talking about?
were talking about practice, practice. Not the game...........practice


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> If Larry Brown could coach as good as Allen Iverson can play ball, he'd still be in Philly and in the Finals.


wow, all these sixer/ai fans are now bashing brown that he left for a better situation. larry brown is a top 3 coach in this league arguably the best- ai is a top ten player.. arguably.

the past few days, the majority of philly reporters have been giving brown alot of crap and i dont blame him from taking shots back. not to say this was directed at the right person, and who knows if it was said in jest or not.

i understand if you guys are hurt that your team lost a good coach but youre analyzing way too much from the quote. i didnt hear it so i am not sure how it was said, i dont know if you all did but who knows what he meant.

he's gone let him go- but i'm sure you'll all be back next year if the pistons go into a slump.


----------



## Don'tjackthethreeup (May 18, 2003)

the problem is not AI, it's a 2nd scorer on the team. They really need someone to help out AI.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Iverson and Browns relationship has been a love and hate one. Iverson has a much better work ethic than last year and he is starting to understand what practice is for. I would like to see Iverson get stronger in the offseason though.


----------

